# I posted two pics in the Gallery. Anybody who knew them?



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 2, 2021)

I posted two pics in the gallery. Anybody here that knew them?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2021)

We have a gallery!?


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 2, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> We have a gallery!?


Lol! Yes sir, down the hall, last door on the left.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 3, 2021)

Nope


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 3, 2021)

clfsean said:


> Nope


Thanks for looking and reply.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2021)

looked, I think, there are a lot of pictures in there, not sure what you posted, but I dd not know anyone in any photo


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 3, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> looked, I think, there are a lot of pictures in there, not sure what you posted, but I dd not know anyone in any photo


Most recent. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 3, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> We have a gallery!?


We've always had one. It's just not used much. Not the sort of thing that's really useful here. Most people would just put the pictures in their post, where people don't have to hunt for them.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Nov 3, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> We've always had one. It's just not used much. Not the sort of thing that's really useful here. Most people would just put the pictures in their post, where people don't have to hunt for them.


Ok I can do that. Just thought that since there was a gallery…


----------



## Steve (Nov 4, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> looked, I think, there are a lot of pictures in there, not sure what you posted, but I dd not know anyone in any photo


If you go to his profile and click on the "media" tab, you can see only the pictures that he posted.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 4, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Ok I can do that. Just thought that since there was a gallery…


You're free to continue using it if you want. Who knows, you might popularize it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 4, 2021)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Ok I can do that. Just thought that since there was a gallery…


You're not wrong to use it. It's just not something people here have had much use for.


----------

